# Marriott's Aruba Surf Club Questions



## Kathy Q (Feb 26, 2009)

I just exchanged into the Marriott Aruba Surf Club (Sept 11 check-in) and was told we have a 2 BR Ocean Side.  Can anyone tell me where that's likely to be?  How many buildings are there and what are they called?  With Ocean Side, do I want to request (or avoid) any particular location?  This will be my 4th trip to Aruba, but the first time staying at the Surf Club.  Any and all feed back is appreciated!


----------



## nygirl (Feb 26, 2009)

The only Oceanside views are located in the Lighthouse Tower which was the first tower built and is closest to the beach. It houses the most premium views because of its close proximity to the beach. If I were you I'd request poolside of the building, high floor. If you don't request poolside, your Oceanside view may include a view of the neighboring Ocean Club's roof.
 There are 4 towers..Lighthouse  tower (where you will be), Compass tower(where you will check in), 2 Spyglass towers (the newest additions)
Here's a link of a map of the buildings and their views. The Lighthouse tower is the one in green and yellow. Enjoy your trip.

http://www.aei.ca/~qlaval/MOC/Surf-Club.jpg


----------



## Kathy Q (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi,

That was exactly what I was looking for.     They didn't mention ocean front when I asked what all the views were.  So I was assuming ocean side was some sort of re-naming for ocean front.  I will call and ask for a high floor and pool side.  Do you know how far in advance they accept requests like that?  Some of the other resorts I've stayed at over the years won't take them until pretty close to check-in date.

Thanks!

Kathy Q


----------



## nygirl (Feb 27, 2009)

*Kathy Q*

2 Weeks in advance you can email or call in room requests. That's when the room controller starts assigning rooms. You may even receive an email from the Surf Club asking if you have any special preferences 2 weeks-1 month in advance. I do as an owner there and they may extend that to exchangers too. Lastly, even though your reservation _*says*_ Oceanside now, check it every so often because you're not guaranteed that view as an exchanger. That's likely the view of the owners you exchanged with, but Marriott doesn't have to give it to you. So when you make your room requests for high floor, poolside, add Oceanside to that requests just in case they planned on sticking you in a lesser grade view.


----------



## Kathy Q (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks!  The very first confrimation I got back from II was an email that listed the owner as "Developer".  Do you think that's a good or bad thing?

I will do as you suggested though.  Start calling 2-3 weeks ahead to see if I can try to get them to give us a high floor with a pool side view.

Kathy Q


----------



## nygirl (Feb 28, 2009)

If I'm not mistaken, Develepor means the Marriott itself deposited that 2 bedroom not an individual owner. I've seen that before and it's a great way to get a 2 bedroom through Interval because individual owners seldom deposit their entire 2 bedroom unit but the develepor will. Nothing bad about it at all. The Marriott just needs to get rid of some of its inventory probably due to a slower economy so good for you getting such a great size unit!:whoopie:


----------

